# Gewerbe mit 14 ?



## bearb (18. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich code schon seit ca. 2 Jahren für verschiedene Leute Webseites. Bisher lief das immer so im Taschengeldbereich. Aber jetzt möchte ich das gerne ausbauen. Meine Frage:

*Kann ich mit 14 Jahren ein Gewerbe eröffnen ?* 

Ich habe schon vieles gehört. In manchen Foren wird gesagt, das geht, in anderen wird gesagt ich dürfe das erst wenn ich 18 bin. Bitte um Antwort !
Mfg,
Julius H.


----------



## melmager (18. August 2004)

Nein Gewerbe geht erst ab 18

Begründung: Erst dann bist du voll geschäftsfähig 

Umweg: Ein Elternteil meldet das Gewerbe an und steht für für dich "grade"


----------



## Coranor (18. August 2004)

Also ich habe während meiner Bankausbildung (ist bereits 8 Jahre her) gelernt, dass man bereits mit 16 ein Gewerbe anmelden kann, dann allerdings bedarf es einer Zustimmung des Vormundschaftsgerichts (oder so ähnlich, ist halt schon ne Weile her). Keine Ahnung ob es diese Regelung noch gibt. Damals hab ich auch gleichzeitig eine Dokumentation über einen 16jährigen gesehen, der bereits seine eigene Firma erfolgreich leitete. Irgendwas mit Elektronik und Asien,... Keine Ahnung was aus dem geworden ist, aber zu der Zeit war er ziemlich erfolgreich.

Aber mit 14 ist es definitiv noch nicht möglich.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. August 2004)

Vor dem 18. Lebensjahr bist du genauso eingeschränkt geschäftsfähig wie mit 14. Hängt also vom Vormundschaftsgericht bzw. deinen Eltern ab.


----------



## Coranor (20. August 2004)

Wie gesagt hatte ich das damals so gelernt, dass man dafür mindestens 16 sein muss, vorher geht nicht, aber scheint sich wohl was geändert zu haben oder ich habe doch was falsches im Kopf, denn in diesem Spiegelartikel hat ein 15jähriger bereits sein eigenes Gewerbe.


----------



## Thunderstick (22. August 2004)

Hier haben mal wieder viele keine Ahnung...

Wenn deine Eltern unterschreiben, also zustimmen, geht das...


----------



## Coranor (22. August 2004)

Kannst das auch mal mit einem Link / Gesetzestext belegen?

Einfach nur ne Behauptung bringen hier hat keiner eine Ahnung und einen Satz hinwerfen bringt nämlich gar nichts.

Edit:
Ist vielleicht nicht gerade unbedingt 100%ig, aber habe mal folgenden Link bezüglich dieses Themas gefunden:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/thomasvoigtonline/wdart/kids.htm

Im Prinzip steht da, dass das ganze im §112 BGB wie folgt geregelt ist: Als minderjähriger kann man mit Zustimmung der Eltern ein Gewerbe führen, allerdings bedarf es noch der Genehmigung des Vormundschaftsgerichts, erst dann darf der Minderjährige das Gewerbe führen und ist im Rahmen dessen voll geschäftsfähig.

Keine Ahnung ob dies mit einem Alter verknüpft ist (in der Überschrift steht etwas von 16 im Gesetzestext ist aber nur von beschränkt geschäftsfähigen die Rede was bedeutet, dass man das siebente Lebensjahr vollendet haben muss §106 BGB) oder ob dieser BGB Paragraph mittlerweile so nicht mehr gilt (51. Auflage von 2002 ist der so noch vorhanden) und verändert wurde, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand ein aktuelles BGB zur Hand oder weiss einen Link und kann das mal kurz nachschauen.


----------



## dave_ (7. September 2004)

Es ist auf jeden fall ein riesen Akt, das unter 18 zu machen.

Ich musste ein Gewerbe anmelden, und zwar ein paar wochen vor meinem 18. Geburtstag.

Nachdem ich in 100 verschiedenen Ämtern war, mit 1000 verschiedenen Beamten gesprochen hatte, und 10000 mal gehört habe "da ist der her Soundso zuständig, nicht ich", habe ich mich dann entschlossen einfach noch zu auf die Volljährigkeit zu warten.

Ich würde mir auch ernsthaft überlegen, ob du wirklich ein Gewerbe brauchst.. mit 14.
Ich habe das damals nur aus Rechtsgründen gemacht, und einen anderen Grund sollte es für dich auch nicht geben.


----------



## aTa (8. September 2004)

Also ich weiss ja net mit 14 ist evtl etwas zu früh. Weil nur mit dem Anmelden ist es ja nicht getan du musst ja dann Steuer zahlen zum Finanzamt und weiss der Teufel was noch alles. Des ist schon ein sehr grosser Akt überleg dir das gut...


----------



## OverfloOD (21. September 2004)

*Und es geht doch!*

Hört mal zu, ich bin 16 und ich bin im moment dran ein gewerbe anzumelden und es geht wohl!

Bedingung: Eltern müssen zustimmen und ihr müsst zum *Familien-Gericht*!

Dort muss euch eine Rechtspflegerin beurteilen, ob ihr fähig seit, und wenn die ja sagt und eure eltern ebenfalls, DANN ist es offiziell und ihr dürft ein gewerbe anmelden - müsst allerdings auch den ganzen steuerkram erfüllen, wie ein volljähriger eben!

greez
OverfloOD


----------



## grkpfl (27. September 2004)

@ OverfloOD und alle anderen die Minderjährig sind und ein Gewerbe haben:

1. Was kommt denn dann konkret auf mich zu?
2. Und mit welchen Ausgaben muss man rechnen, bis man ein eigenes Gewerbe hat (ich denke nicht das die Beantragung und das Familiengericht kostenlos ist...)?
3. Muss man danach regelmäßig irrgendwelche Gebühren zahlen
4. Und angenommen ich beantrage einen Gewerbeschein nur zum fun und mach damit garnichts, muss ich dann noch irrgendwas Zahlen?
5. Wie läuft das mit den Steuern? Also angenommen ich habe einen Gewerbeschein und verdiene durch den Verkauf von Limonade 100 € im Monat, muss ich dann einfach 16% MwSt. davon abgeben oder bin ich dann verpflichtet irrgendwelche Buchführungen durchzuführen, die ich dann dem Finanzamt vorlegen muss?
6. Kommt dann noch irrgendwas auf mich zu dass ich jetzt garnicht erwähnt habe  ?

Tut mir leid, dass ich euch schon im ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum mit so einem Haufen an Fragen belästige  

Wäre euch aber sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnet  !

mfg,
grkpfl


----------



## OverfloOD (24. Oktober 2004)

Was auf dich zukommt in einem Absatz?

1. Du hast ein Gewerbe zu führen, bist Geschäftsführer und musst aufpassen, dass alles legal läuft. Du gehst einfach zum Familiengericht mit deinen Eltern und sagst denen, du möchtest gerne ein Gewerbe anmelden, deine Eltern sind mit einverstanden usw. dann nehmen die deine Daten auf usw. Du musst dein Konzept + Gewerbeanmeldung ausfüllen und wegschicken, sowie von einer beauftragten Person angehört werden in Beisein von deinen Eltern bzw. ein Elternteil. Diese Person soll entscheiden ob du dafür fähig erscheinst, ob dein Geschäftsprinzip stimmt, und vor allem ob du dich damit nicht in den Ruin stürzt! Ich hab das schon hinter mir, und meine Mutter hatte auch n gutes Wort eingelegt. Und dann kommt halt deine Gewerbeanmeldung, bis du dann schließlich selbstständig bist.

2. Das Familiengericht verlangt nichts dafür. Lediglich das Gewerbe anmelden kostet rund 22 Euro oder so…

3. Regelmäßige Gebühren sind ja nicht zu zahlen, außer halt deine Steuern usw.. siehe weiter unten...

4. Wenn du den Gewerbeschein nur aus spaß beantragst, dann musst du das auch angeben, bzw. wenn du ein Steuern führen willst (ich komme dazu in punkt 5), dann musst du halt angeben was du getan hast. Sieht ein bisschen blöd aus wenn der beim Finanzamt n leeres Blatt da hat.. und selbst wenn dann würde ich wenigstens n paar alltägliche Büroarbeiten draufsetzen, so bekommt man wenigstens noch etwas Geld vom Finanzamt wieder...

5. Das ist für mich auch noch etwas fraglich, jedoch kann ich aus meinem aktuellen Wissenstand sagen: Solang du im Jahr nicht mehr als 16.000 Euro verdienst, brauchst du keine Steuern zahlen und auch nicht buch führen darüber. Heißt allerdings auch dass du nichts absetzen kannst... Wenn man einen Beruf hat an dem man viel absetzen kann, dann sollte man sich die mühe machen.. arbeitet man im Webdesign wo man nun kaum was absetzen kann, erspart man sich das lieber... aber ich würde noch mal nachfragen wenn du an dem punkt bist (bei der IHK oder beim Finanzamt selbst)

6. Scheinst ein bisschen überfordert wenn du schon das zweite mal fragst was auf dich zu kommt  überleg es dir ob es sich für dich lohnt das zu machen, denn vielleicht setzt du dich nur unnötig unter druck, mit etwas was du gar nicht willst oder brauchst, wie z.B. wenn du sagst du willst den Gewerbeschein nur aus Fun machen...

So, ich hoffe das hat etwas Licht in die Sache gebracht.
So long...

Greez
OverfloOD


----------



## Jeanny_Raichand (18. November 2008)

Also Steuern zahlen musst du nur, wenn du keine Kleinunternehmer Regelung hast. Du kannst außerdem entscheiden, ob du das Unternehmen weniger als 15 Stunden die Woche betreibst (wegen Schule) oder ob du gleich Vollzeit machst. Bei unter 15 Stunden kannst du einen Teilselbständigkeit anmelden. Und wenn du dann den Ausfüll Bogen vom Finanzamt bekommst kreuzt du am besten die Kleinunternehmer Reglung an. So musst du nur einmal im Jahr deine Einnahmen und Ausgaben in einer sogenannten Einnahmeüberschussrechnung gegenüberstellen. Und du hast Ruhe vorm Finanzamt. Sonst müsstest du vermutlich monatlich eine Vorsteueranmeldung machen. Wenn dann im Monat deine Einnahmen übersteigen musst du den Differenzbetrag der Steuern an das FA zahlen. Hast du weniger Einnahmen als Ausgaben bekommst du Geld zurück. Aber Vorsicht! Wenn das ständig passiert kommendie irgendwann und machen Prüfung und dann kommt der dicke Brocken der evtl. Nachzahlung. 

PS: Gib entweder alles an, was du machen möchtest im gewerbeschein oder das was du zu über 50 % machst. Achja, wenn du deine Rechnungen schreibst: Du darfst keine MwSt ausweisen!

So fertig, ups also jetz biste wahrscheinlich schon 18. Na dann für alle die es noch nicht sind.


----------

